

Stop Complaining about Your PR Firm. Here’s How the Media Works - jaap_w
https://medium.com/on-startups/stop-complaining-about-your-pr-firm-heres-how-the-media-works-ba600f39a13d

======
dkrich
Very poorly-written post. I'm not usually one to troll, but since the article
has such a direct, condescending tone, I'll offer some advice of my own.

If you are going to make an assertion like the following:

" _At any rate, for a company, I’d say hands-down you’re getting more out of
an online hit than a print piece. So stop riding your publicist’s ass about
not getting you in the print edition of TIME and thank her or him for the
mentions in various Time.com blogs. You may not get a photo of yourself in
TIME to frame for your office, but chances are those blog posts will be read
more and pay back more over time than that one print hit will._ "

It might make sense to cite some sources or have some basis for making that
statement. Otherwise it is just your own perception which, please take no
offense, I have little worry about.

In fact that brings me to my next point- people have no respect for online
publications because a vanishingly small number actually do any research or
care two shits about producing factual information. No, they want ad revenue,
and sadly ad revenue does not have a direct correlation to fact-checking. In
fact, it's precisely because reporters have to produce " _three times as much
content in half the time and for half the pay_ " that you should doubt the
validity of your claims about the value of online vs print media. Blogs and
online news outlets are factories of eyeball-catching bullshit that don't care
about accuracy.

This post does nothing to solidify my confidence in the direction of online
media.

